
Man told he's going to die by doctor on video-link robot - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47510038
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19338830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19338830)

------
argimenes
Happens more often than you might think.

